# Cypress warning



## reptileszz (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all, just a warning to check over your cypress mulch before letting your tegu or any other animal loose on it. I found a very odd object in a bag from Agway today. It was a black plastic thing with 4 metal sharp prongs sticking out of it. I was like WHAT? But its not meant for animal bedding I suppose. But still dangerous even if you just used it outside. Wouldnt want a tegu or a child to step on it!

Just FYI.
Carole


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Carole!! You are right, it is a good idea to make sure there is only mulch in the bags when adding it to your cages.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 17, 2009)

I hand sift all the bags to remove all of the big chunks. I haven't found anything but mulch in any of the bags I've gotten from Agway.


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 17, 2009)

OUCH! looks like part of a tool used to seal the plastic bag. Maybe you shouldn't use the mulch left in the bag because their might be some small metal pieces.


----------



## All_American (Feb 26, 2009)

What is this Agway? I take it, its a store supply of some sorts. But do they sell on the net? Or do you have to buy at the store itself? Im in need of about 4 yards of cypress mulch.

Ed


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

They're a local feed & supply store. None in TN. http://www.agway.com/pages/southeast/


----------



## Azaleah (Feb 26, 2009)

That's rather scary. I've found pieces of plastic and stuff like that in mine, but nothing like that. A tegu could swallow something like that and end up with a huge impaction problem! Glad you found it before it ended up in the cage.

BTW, has anyone else noticed that the word Tegu is underlined as incorrectly spelled on this messageboard? I think thats funny.


----------



## All_American (Feb 26, 2009)

Would you think that the cypress I can find here at walmart is safe enough to use? 
Ed


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 26, 2009)

All_American said:


> Would you think that the cypress I can find here at walmart is safe enough to use?
> Ed


I guess you'll have to buy a bag and take a good look at it.


----------



## reptileszz (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I dont think it matters where you get it (for landscaping). They chop up trees willy nilly with all sorts of stuff getting mixed in. Im sure the standards for mulch are not high which makes it cheaper than the pet store stuff.

Carole


----------



## All_American (Feb 26, 2009)

Its the cedar or pone that is mixed in from lot to lot that I'm worried about. I remember everyone using it yrs back until someone pointed out that it was mixed with other woods.


----------

